# sx240hs or FZ47..???



## titlingkm (Nov 6, 2012)

In ebay i got good deal for both Canon SX240 HS and Panasonic FZ47 by having closer difference in price.I has a little confusion to choose among the these...
So pls suggest which is best..?
FOCUS AREAS:
Image details,
Low Light,
Features and Spl.Effects,
Handling,
Video quality and other effects on it are focussing area...f
Full manual control
I am looking for Bird life, for party, for party , for private..
Planning for Diwali
My budget is 20k on mrp


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Nov 6, 2012)

get a olympus e-pl1 . 
cons : 
okay video
pros :
very very very good jpeg performance it beats then nikon d3000.

*www.ebay.in/itm/Olympus-E-PL1-Compact-SLR-14-42mm-Lens-/200841995783?pt=IN_Digital_SLR_Cameras&hash=item2ec31da607 you can get additional 1k discount by using coupon. 

read here : 

*www.dpreview.com/reviews/olympusepl1


----------



## titlingkm (Nov 6, 2012)

olympus ok..what i thought is sx240 is rs.15,800 and fz47 is 15,999 but olympus is 19,000/// so,i felt to stick among sx240 or fz47

how to get coupon in ebay?


----------



## nac (Nov 6, 2012)

FOCUS speed: FZ47
Image details: SX240
Low Light: SX240
Features and Spl.Effects: May be both are equally good.
Handling: FZ47 coz of more controls and size...
Video quality and other effects on it are focussing area...: ??? I am not sure
Full manual control: SX240 (FZ 47 lacks MF)


----------



## titlingkm (Nov 7, 2012)

I am new to photography..so pls explain abt it  & is Manual Focus are essential?

i am going to purchase one camera within 2 to 3 days.. 
so i request u all to suggest one camera as earlier by considering overall aspects (SX240 hs or FZ47)... 
pls give ur suggestion too.. 
i am little confused among the both about what to choose..


----------



## nac (Nov 7, 2012)

I would pick SX240 over FZ47...


----------



## titlingkm (Nov 7, 2012)

any good specific reasons for choosing sx240..?? i thought Panasonic FZ47 has EVF,Good aperture 2.8 and wide 25mm...and all.. pls make me comfort...

Its some how urgent friend...Planning to order tomorrow itself...


----------



## nac (Nov 7, 2012)

SX240 does have very good image quality. Since I don't shoot videos much, my preference/weightage will be more on IQ than video. You can consider that overall ratings will be equally good for both the cameras. If you like FZ47, better buy that one.


----------



## titlingkm (Nov 8, 2012)

nac said:


> SX240 does have very good image quality. Since I don't shoot videos much, my preference/weightage will be more on IQ than video. You can consider that overall ratings will be equally good for both the cameras. If you like FZ47, better buy that one.



I am really thanking you for your kind information... but i didnt made any decision... someone i need to make

please give some links for sample photos of both Canon SX240Hs an Panasonic FZ47(without raynox).. need comparison.. 
thanks
magy


----------



## nac (Nov 9, 2012)

SX260 Flickr samples

FZ47 Flickr samples


----------

